# What size yeti do you have?



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

Got a little extra cash coming in soon. Was going to get a casting platform but now thinking of a yeti since the cost is about the same. I have a 17' skiff, trying to decide between a 45 or 50, any thoughts? Will the yeti stay in place when running at speed? (not with a chop).


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

I use a 45 for casting off the front deck. Be forewarned, I sometimes have trouble fitting redfish in there when keeping one for the grill.


----------



## erikb85 (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a 70 k2 and its kinda hard to manage solo.  If empty its no prob.  Good for hunting and keeping fish though.


Edit. Id like to have a 30 or 35 for a platform and beer only. Dude on customgheenoe posted a link to cheap knock off. Lools legit.


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

http://www.rticcoolers.com/index.html


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

> http://www.rticcoolers.com/index.html


That looks promising.


----------



## Lifeaquatic (Jul 18, 2010)

As a casting platform and general cooler I like the 45 Quart.


----------



## amurleopard1967 (Jun 18, 2014)

I have a 65qt it stays on the front deck even at 40mph.
You can fit anything u need in it for a day of fishing.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

A tumbler


----------



## CaptainRob (Mar 11, 2007)

I have the 50 tundra I use for a casting platform. A little smaller footprint and a little taller. Works great.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I've got a 45 and do not care for it as a platform. I find it can tip easily even with ice when shifting weight towards the narrow sides. I would opt for the platform over the cooler. Just my 0.02.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Get a casting platform with tie down. Using a cooler adds weight where you don't want it, and the dimensions just aren't as stable as a platform.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My Yeti Tundra 35 with Kennedy tie downs. Don't get YETI tie downs they rust


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

> http://www.rticcoolers.com/index.html


Not to hijack this thread...but how do these companies get away with making exact copies of the yeti coolers and not get sued? Does yeti not have a copyright or patent on their coolers? You cant steal another companies boat mold, so how do they get by doing it with coolers?


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> > http://www.rticcoolers.com/index.html
> 
> 
> Not to hijack this thread...but how do these companies get away with making exact copies of the yeti coolers and not get sued?  Does yeti not have a copyright or patent on their coolers?  You cant steal another companies boat mold, so how do they get by doing it with coolers?


Yeti only has a patent (and it may still be pending) on the latch mechanism..


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't see an "exact copy" But I do see similar construction at half the price. I've reserved one.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> > > http://www.rticcoolers.com/index.html
> >
> >
> > Not to hijack this thread...but how do these companies get away with making exact copies of the yeti coolers and not get sued?  Does yeti not have a copyright or patent on their coolers?  You cant steal another companies boat mold, so how do they get by doing it with coolers?
> ...


I seriously doubt they can actually patent their coolers or even the latches. They're simply not different enough from previously existing technology.

The coolers don't have any special design features, they're just "over-manufactured" compared to normal coolers. They're made of heavier, thicker plastic and have thicker insulation and gaskets with beefier drain systems. And the latches are almost identical to the rubber hood latches we've seen on jeeps for 70 years.

Rtic can capitalize on cost savings in production by having their stuff built overseas and selling direct to consumers.


----------



## MaGuyver (Nov 6, 2012)

I have a Yeti 35 and am really happy with it. A few weeks back we were running through chop/swells and had it (full of ice) sitting about 3" in front of the center console front seat and it never moved. If you use it as a casting platform, learn the limitations of moving around on it before getting out there, especially if your not going to anchor it down.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> My Yeti Tundra 35 with Kennedy tie downs.  Don't get YETI tie downs they rust


How hard is it to open that hatch?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I have a Yeti 35 and am really happy with it. A few weeks back we were running through chop/swells and had it (full of ice) sitting about 3" in front of the center console front seat and it never moved. If you use it as a casting platform, learn the limitations of moving around on it before getting out there, especially if your not going to anchor it down.


Just use some Val-Crow!!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I have a yeti roadie (20qt), a 35 tundra, and a 45 tundra, and don't use any as a casting platform. I have never liked the tippyness of them when not tied down. If you choose to tie it down, it'll make a great platform.


----------



## Fish_specialist (Jan 1, 2014)

I have a 45- I like it as a platform, but I have been blessed with great balance. I like the 50 as a platform better....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Kind of a dumb question. Like asking what size condom to use. All depends what ya plan on puttung in it. Seriously the biggest that fits your boat for what you plan to put in it and if standing on it for stability.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> Kind of a dumb question. Like asking what size condom to use.


XL Turbo Magnum……Wide.


----------



## flynfish91 (Jun 16, 2012)

Remember you get what you pay for... go Yeti 45


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a 50. Great bow platform and works good as a seat. Not a great fish box because it is narrow and taller instead of shorter and longer.


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I use a Yeti 45 for a seat on the back deck as well as a poling platform. Also makes a good casting platform up front... Tied down with Yeti hardware for a little over 2 years. My boat lives outside and no rust yet.
I keep hearing how the Yeti tie downs rust...Maybe they changed them by the time I bought mine...I don't know, but I like mine.
I had a 65 that got stolen from the back of my truck, the only problem with high end coolers. I replaced it with the 45, The 65 was a LOAD full. 
I don't worry about reds fitting in the 45, I put them in my livewell and keep 'em fresh until I get back!
Good luck, Dave


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

If Im not mistaken the Gott 35 has the just about the same amount of inside space for a whole lot less money I love mine great for standing on sight fishing


----------



## Islander (Sep 16, 2012)

Got a 45 Yeti on my 16 IPB that's used strictly for ice, drinks and food. Casting platform on the bow, if I keep a fish for dinner, out comes the insulted, collapsible kill bag.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a 50qt K2 on my boat and it worked great. I was able to get grillable redfish and trout in there as well as beer. Side note, Fish flavored natty light is terrible.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

> > My Yeti Tundra 35 with Kennedy tie downs.  Don't get YETI tie downs they rust
> 
> 
> 
> How hard is it to open that hatch?


No problem at all I just lift it up get my anchor or gaff or rope or life vest or fire extinguisher or box with whistle and Flairs out. It's a big hatch


----------



## suvtillerdriver (May 26, 2014)

> Kind of a dumb question. Like asking what size condom to use. All depends what ya plan on puttung in it. Seriously the biggest that fits your boat for what you plan to put in it and if standing on it for stability.


Great answer: It depends. Thanks for your participation.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I have a 45 and use a friends 50 for casting platforms. Only because I haven't had a casting playform built yet.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

I have a 50 and it works great.


----------

